# Yamaha Outboards



## newtofishing (Apr 29, 2008)

I had a 15hp 2 stroke Yamaha outboard on my 14' alluminum boat. Somebody stole it this winter. I am looking to replace it with another outboard. All I have had is the Yamaha, so I don't know anything else. I am looking to get a 25 hp 2 stroke or a 15 hp 4 stroke(my boat can handle up to a 30hp). I am looking for opinions on either of these outboards or any other outboard I should be looking at. I am planning on spending around $2500.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

You seem pretty calm for a guy that lost a 15 H.P. Yamaha, I've heard that the Nissan outboards are a pretty good value as far as H.P. to $ goes, but I'm a YAMAHA Fan, Mercs are fine as far as I know. I think BPS has 25 H.P. 2 strokes for around $2500. Go with the Max rating the boat can handle, you will be happy


----------



## newtofishing (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the response. Getting your outboard stolen stinks, luckily I insured it and state farm paid out. I think I am going to go with the 25 hp 2 stroke Yamaha. The only problem is the insurance paid out in October and now its April, I wish I would have purchased it then because now the cash is gone, I think my wife used it to buy a new couch. :shock:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That sucks it got stolen, I even insure my little 6HP for that reason dam thieves! Good thing that stimulus check is comming soon a man has to have a motor for his boat!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yamaha motors must sell well on the black market.
I had my 3 horse Yamaha troller stolen last year.
Give Lee a call in Hyrum if you want to get a price on a Merc.

1-435-245-7727 Lee's Marine


----------

